# Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

					Wie gut ist Ihr kostenloser Virenscanner und welche kostenpflichtige Antivirus-Software ist Ihr Geld wert? Das AV-Test Institut hat seinen aktuellen Test veröffentlicht und verrät dort, wie 23 Consumer- und 8 Business-Lösungen abschneiden. PC Games Hardware verrät Ihnen die Ergebnisse des Tests Juli/August und sagt ihnen, mit welcher Software Sie sich sicher im Netz bewegen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*


----------



## BabaYaga (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich nutz MSE seit erscheinen und bin mehr als zufrieden.
Es tut wofür es gemacht wurde und arbeitet quasi unbemerkt. Keinerlei Systembremsen und ist übersichtlich. 
Den Rest erledigt die brain.exe.


----------



## Das Daub (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Schnitzl schrieb:


> Ich nutz MSE seit erscheinen und bin mehr als zufrieden.
> Es tut wofür es gemacht wurde und arbeitet quasi unbemerkt. Keinerlei Systembremsen und ist übersichtlich.
> Den Rest erledigt die brain.exe.


 
Jup, geht mir auch so


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

*NUR *Windows XP in der Studie 
Was soll denn das?

Natürlich ist mir klar das XP - vor allem in Unternehmen - noch häufig verwendet wird und das die XP-Sicherheitsmechanismen nicht so ausgefeilt sind wie die von Win7.
Aber eine 2-monatige Studie zu erstellen in der man sich NUR auf das alte XP beschränkt finde ich ein wenig 

Viel sinnvoller wäre eine Vergleichsstudie mit XP und 7  -  (Vista braucht ja keiner ).
Dann könnte man die Leistung der Programme auch Betriebssystemübergreifend bewerten.
Das wäre z.B. auch für Leute wie mich nützlich die ein Dual-Boot System mit XP x86 & Win7 x64 nutzen.
Davon gibts schon in meinem Bekanntenkreis einige.


----------



## Memphis_83 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

ich nutze auch nur mse und machte bis jetzt was es soll, es gibt ja noch die firewall und den router und layer 8


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Bei den Business Bildern habt ihr die Bildunterschriften vertauscht.
Platz 8 müsste 1 sein, usw.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich vermisse die 2013er Versionen


----------



## Kubiac (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Memphis_83 schrieb:


> ich nutze auch nur mse und machte bis jetzt was es soll, es gibt ja noch die firewall und den router und layer 8


 
Layer 8 = Brain.exe


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (18. September 2012)

*Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei den Business Bildern habt ihr die Bildunterschriften vertauscht.
> Platz 8 müsste 1 sein, usw.


 Du hast natürlich völlig recht. Fixed.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> *NUR *Windows XP in der Studie
> Was soll denn das?


Das ist immer so. Zwei Monate Windows 7, zwei Monate Windows XP. In zwei Monaten ist wieder Win 7 dran.


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ist Spybot eigentlich als Zusatzsoftware empfehlenswert? Da hört man ja immer wieder mal unterschiedliches darüber.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Wusste ich doch das Kaspersky Siegt


----------



## fire2002de (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Bitdefender platz 2 oO ne nie im leben..., ich hatte in den letzten Jahren kaum so viele Probleme wie mit Bbitdefender!
und der support von dem Verein war auch sinnfrei "deaktivieren sie doch die spam Funktion dann sollte es funktionieren.." na klar ich schalte teile der kompletten Schutzsoftware ab um überhaupt Seiten zu öffnen 

der erste platz an kaspersky geht auf jedenfall klar ich geh da auch immer wieder hin zurück


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



PCGH_Andreas schrieb:


> Das ist immer so. Zwei Monate Windows 7, zwei Monate Windows XP. In zwei Monaten ist wieder Win 7 dran.


 
Ich weiß - aber das ist total sinnbefreit


----------



## Dre (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Avast rockt, es sagt einmal pro neustart "Die Virendatenbank wurde aktualisiert" und das wars. 

Man muss sich bei der free Version zwar einmal jährlich registrieren, da kann man dann aber auch donald.duck@entenhausen.com angeben, da man nicht verifizieren muss.


----------



## cuthbert (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

War mit Avast und MSE auch zufrieden, wobei Avast mir schon etwas auf die Nerven ging mit den dauernden Pop-Ups. Nachdem ich seit längerem die Firewall von Zone Alarm nutze (da die Win Firewall mir einfach zu freizügig war), nutze ich nun auch den neuen kostenlosen Anti-Viren-Schutz von ZA und hab Avast damit runter geschmissen. Freut mich, dass die Ergebnisse meine Entscheidung unterstützen ...

Mit Kaspersky hatte ich btw so einige Probleme. Ich weiß zwar nicht mehr genau was, aber ich konnte einige Applikationen nicht ohne erheblichen Aufwand normal benutzen. Ich finde, dieses Programm entzieht dem Nutzer zu viele seiner Rechte. Für unbedarfte Nutzer, die keinen Peil vom Inet haben, ist das aber vllt ganz gut so!


----------



## Abductee (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich nutze den Kaspersky schon einige Jahre und hatte nie Probleme damit.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich benutze seit ca. einem halben Jahr AVG 2012 Free Edition.
Der hat schon so einiges in Quarantäne gestellt.
An sich ganz gut .(Fals es überhaubt Sicherheit gibt,Die meisten Trojaner bemerkt man ja gar nicht ^^)


----------



## laurens (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Im "oberen" Bereich schenken die sich doch alle nichts. Klar ist ein Virenscanner wichtig. Man muss ihn nur auch richtig nutzen.
Browser ist wichtig, die UAC eben nicht ausschalten nur richtig einstellen und handeln, nicht alles anklicken was blinkt u.a. auch in Messenger und Chat, nicht alle installieren und vor allem Dialoge auch lesen^^, wissen was und wo man herunterlädt, scannen vor dem Öffnen usw.


----------



## Kredar (18. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Naja, der beste Virenkiller ist der jenige der gute 30cm vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Nicht alles und jeden Link anklicken, und nicht auf "dunklen" Seiten Surfen dann passiert selbst mit dem schlechtesten Antivirenkiller in diesem Test nichts .

mfg


----------



## cloth82 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Es gibt zudem auch Windows-Einstellungen, die weitere Sicherheit gewährleisten, zB. welche unnötigen Zugriffe vom Netzwerk aus auf den PC möglich sind und von welchen Diensten diese Zugriffe erfolgen (dürfen). Wenn sich der User ordentlich verhält und das System gut eingestellt, gewartet und genutzt wird ist das Risiko unerwünschter Zugriffe und der unbemerkten Installation von Schad-/Spionagesoftware um ein vielfaches geringer, wenngleich nicht auszuschließen - schließlich werden heutige Betriebssysteme nicht ohne Grund unter "Mithilfe" der Geheimdienste entwickelt - natürlich nur um sie sicherer zu machen


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Kredar schrieb:


> Naja, der beste Virenkiller ist der jenige der gute 30cm vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Nicht alles und jeden Link anklicken, und nicht auf "dunklen" Seiten Surfen dann passiert selbst mit dem schlechtesten Antivirenkiller in diesem Test nichts .
> 
> mfg


 Wenn der Virus dann aber hier auf der Main lauert, aufpassen, daß die brain.exe nicht infiziert wird...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Die Einstellung ist ja wohl aus dem letzten Jahrtausend, vor allem, wenns selbst die PCGH-X-Main erwischt.


----------



## septix (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Kredar schrieb:


> Naja, der beste Virenkiller ist der jenige der gute 30cm vor dem Bildschirm sitzt. Nicht alles und jeden Link anklicken, und nicht auf "dunklen" Seiten Surfen dann passiert selbst mit dem schlechtesten Antivirenkiller in diesem Test nichts .
> 
> mfg


 
Du glaubst garnicht wieviel, ich sag mal "nicht dunkle" Seiten es gibt auf denen du dir ohne auch nur einen Klick zu tätigen was einfangen kannst 
Selbst bei legaler Software, geladen aus offiziellen Quellen, kann sowas passieren. Ich hab solches Zeug "damals" auf allen möglichen wegen verbreitet...

Bitdefender auf Platz 2 find ich in Ordnung, aber das Norton auf Platz 4 ist... ich persönlich halte von Norton überhaupt nicht, habe es beruflich bedingt verkauft und auf etlichen Systemen installiert... in meinem Haushalt würd ich das nicht einsetzen, auch kostenlos nicht.


----------



## X2theZ (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



septix schrieb:


> ... aber das Norton auf Platz 4 ist... ich persönlich halte von Norton überhaupt nicht, habe es beruflich bedingt verkauft und auf etlichen Systemen installiert... in meinem Haushalt würd ich das nicht einsetzen, auch kostenlos nicht.



darf ich fragen, was dich am norton stört bzw. welche punkte du als k.o.-kriterien ansiehst?
bin nämlich vor ca. 2 jahren von kaspersky auf norton umgestiegen und bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden mit dessen arbeit.
wenn da ein paar gute gründe für einen wechsel sprechen, bin ich nämlich dazu auch gerne bereit.

was haltet ihr eigentlich von dem hier?
http://www.amazon.de/ESET-NOD32-Ant...16F4/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1348052980&sr=8-3
im test hab ich gesehen, dass die "smart security"-edition auf platz 17 gelandet ist. soviel unterschied wird dann wahrscheinlich
zur nod32-version nicht sein. verwendet den oben verlinkten jemand und kann darüber etwas berichten?


----------



## septix (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



X2theZ schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, was dich am norton stört bzw. welche punkte du als k.o.-kriterien ansiehst?
> bin nämlich vor ca. 2 jahren von kaspersky auf norton umgestiegen und bin eigentlich soweit zufrieden mit dessen arbeit.
> wenn da ein paar gute gründe für einen wechsel sprechen, bin ich nämlich dazu auch gerne bereit.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn wir von der Norton Internet Security sprechen, welche auch auf im Test beschrieben ist, gibt es kleinere Gründe wie eine hohe Auslastung, der WebSchutz arbeitet für mich nicht gründlich, der blockt zwar viel jedoch viel unnötiges nach der Devise lieber zuviel, andere Hersteller arbeiten da genauer. Speziell der Virenschutz, welcher ja beim NIS dabei ist, hat laut einem chip.de Test von Norton Internet Security 2012 dieses von, ich glaube über 25.000 Viren eine Trefferquote von über 99%(wie etliche andere auch). Für den Leser mag das gut klingen allerdings nicht wenn keine aktuellen oder selbstgeschriebenen Viren/Trojaner etc. dabei sind.
Die, ich nenns mal Arbeitsweise, von NOD32, welches in Assembler(größtenteils) geschrieben wurde ist in Sachen Virenerkennung viel genauer und es ist sehr viel schwieriger diesen Schutz zu umgehen.
Ich fasse mal *meine Meinung* zusammen:
Norton: hohe Auslastung; schlechte Erkennung da "zuviel" als schädlich erkannt wird; überladen, das sorgt u.a. für die hohe Auslastung;zu späte Erkennung neuer Viren, Norton hat zwar eine riesige Datenbank jedoch dauert es ewig bis neu entdeckte Viren von allen Clientversionen erkannt wird, Eset ist da sehr viel schneller. Zudem schlechter support, meine Arbeitsstelle war bzw ist, aber ich arbeite nicht mehr dort, Partner von Norton daher hatte ich Einblick in hauseigene Tests, welche mich aufgrund mangelnder Effektivität nie überzeugt haben.
Eset: schnell,effektiv,nicht überladen, da nod32 in assembler geschrieben wurde bietet.


Aber nur um das nochmal klarzustellen das ist meine persönliche Meinung, ich habe etliche Schadsoftware geschrieben und andere Dinge getan um Firewalls und Antiviren Software zu umgehen oder ausser Gefecht zu setzen, Norton war nie das schlechteste, es gibt etliche die schlechter arbeiten, aber es war nie zu schwer durchzukommen...


----------



## X2theZ (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

herzlichen dank für dein ausführliches statement!
das mit der performance des nis kann ich bestätigen. kurz vorm ssd-kauf ist mir das schon auch aufgefallen.
die ssd samt restlicher hardware ist ja sozusagen in meinem rechner ein freibrief für den nis was die ressourcen betrifft.
die effektivität kann jemand wie du, der sich damit beruflich auseinander setzen muss, besser beurteilen.
zur aufklärung für mich zb. ^^

also würdest du den eset nod32 dem nis vorziehen? meine norton-lizenz läuft noch gut 250 tage. dann werd 
ich mich wohl um etwas neues umsehen. vielleicht probier ich mal wieder den kis. oder was würdest du empfehlen?
(nur momentan gesehen natürlich - was in einem 3/4 jahr ist, ist wieder eine ander geschichte)
im netz findet man ja zu jedem xy-av tests und meinungen. aber als reiner 0815-av-anwender sieht man da 
schon nach 5 minuten recherche den wald vor lauter bäumen nicht mehr. da klingt ein test wieder der andere und 
letztenendes entscheidet dann meiner einer zb. nach bauchgefühl.


----------



## septix (19. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



X2theZ schrieb:


> herzlichen dank für dein ausführliches statement!



Kein Problem 



X2theZ schrieb:


> also würdest du den eset nod32 dem nis vorziehen? meine norton-lizenz läuft noch gut 250 tage. dann werd
> ich mich wohl um etwas neues umsehen. vielleicht probier ich mal wieder den kis. oder was würdest du empfehlen?


 
Also Eset nod32 als reinen Virenschutz kann ich nur empfehlen, für einen kompletten Schutz, sofern dies möglich ist, halte ich die Eset Smart Security für sehr effektiv. Da gibts auch eine kostenlose Testversion, also einfach mal laden und testen. KIS und AVG Internet Security halte ich auch für in Ordnung, wobei ich bei AVG nicht auf dem laufenden geblieben bin. Der Virenscanner und die mobile-app fand ich damals gelungen.
Als kostenfreie und mMn aktzeptable Software Suit fallen mit Comodo IS und Avast ein, wobei Avast kein großes Spektrum an Schutz bietet und Comodo mehr Benutzerfreundlichkeit achtet als auf Effektivität.
Wie gesagt, wenn man Geld ausgeben will mMn Eset oder KIS oder Bitdefener IS. Diese 3 halten sich für mich im ganz oberen Bereich der Sicherheit auf.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

die BD-engine gehört zur zeit mit zum besten, leider zickt das programm bei einigen.
ist testen angesagt.(vorher ein sauberes image anlegen)


----------



## KratzeKatze (22. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich habe nach Erfahrungen mit Avast, Avira Antivir, Norton und Bitdefender nun ESET Smart Security und bin auch zufrieden damit:

keine hohe Auslastung und trotzdem guter Schutz!


----------



## DjTomCat (22. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Ich benutze jetzt seit 4 Jahren GData Internet Security und damit sehr zufrieden. hab absolut keine Probleme mehr seit dem.


----------



## D00msday (23. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Im Endeffekt ist es für den Heimanwender eh Latte, wie "umfassend" der Schutz ist. Das einzige was ein Heimanwender braucht ist ein Antiviren-Programm, das möglichst alle Viren erkennt. Hier sticht der Symantec-Virenschutz mit 100+100+100 Erkennungsrate heraus. Die anderen haben jeweils auch fast alle Erkennungsraten in ähnlicher oder fast gleicher Höhe. Nur ist in realen Bedingungen nie so ein hohes Gefahrenpotenzial gegeben. Genauer gesagt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen Virus unter normalen Benutzerbedingungen auf den Rechner zu bekommen, sogar ohne Antivirenprogramm so verschwindend gering, dass es egal ist, welches Antiviren-Programm man auf dem Rechner installiert, weil die Chance einen Virus auf den Rechner zu bekommen, den das Antivirenprogramm nicht sofort erkennt, wenn man jemals damit in Berührung kommen sollte, noch unter einem Lottogewinn liegt. Eine Software-Firewall benötigt man als Heimanwender zudem überhaupt nicht, weil ein richtiger Hacker sich nicht dafür interessiert, was Klaus-Günter Raffnix in Hinterbichl bei Reutten da auf seinem Rechner gelagert hat und heutzutage jeder eine Hardware-Firewall in Form eines Routers bei sich zu Hause stehen hat, die unter normalen Umständen nur richtige Hacker umgehen können. Dieser Aufwand lohnt sich überhaupt nicht für ein Ziel, das keine wertvollen Daten beherbergt. Natürlich sehen Menschen mit Verfolgungswahn so etwas immer anders, aber da kommt die Unsicherheit nicht aus dem Internet, sondern aus dem Kopf - und da hilft kein Programm der Welt. Die einzigen öffentlichen Plätze des Internets, die Viren und Trojaner beinhalten sind zugleich illegal oder Plattformen, die für illegale Tätigkeiten genutzt werden, das ist Fakt. Wer sich dort befindet hat dann auch selber schuld. Schlimm sind auch Leute - ich nenne sie mal Seuchenträger, die ihre gecrackten Programme auf den PCs ihrer Bekannten installieren und deren Computer mit Schadsoftware infizieren. Wenn man niemand anderen an seinen Rechner lässt, bleibt der Rechner normalerweise für immer sauber.


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Das ist wieder so ein Thema wo jeder was anderes Empfiehlt xD
Einfach Brain.exe benutzen und ein Antivirus Programm womit man am besten klar kommt. In meinem Fall ist es AVAST Free.

Zum Scanen lasse ich Malwarebytes laufen. Natürlich ist das nur ein Scanner da der Echtheitsschutz aus ist.

Ansonsten läuft nur die Routerfirewall mit und ich hatte auf diesem Windows (7) Noch nie ein Virus. oder sind halt alle unentdeckt


----------



## Low (24. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*

Hab Kaspersky (die Version die hier genannt wurde)

Bin zufrieden


----------



## da brew (25. September 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



D00msday schrieb:


> [...]Die einzigen öffentlichen Plätze des Internets, die Viren und Trojaner beinhalten sind zugleich illegal oder Plattformen, die für illegale Tätigkeiten genutzt werden, das ist Fakt. [...]


 
Sorry, aber das ist kein Fakt, sondern sinnlos verallgemeinerter Quark.




D00msday schrieb:


> [...]Wenn man niemand anderen an seinen Rechner lässt, bleibt der Rechner normalerweise für immer sauber.[...]



...genauso wie das.


----------



## Hadruhne (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ist Spybot eigentlich als Zusatzsoftware empfehlenswert? Da hört man ja immer wieder mal unterschiedliches darüber.



Das mag Avira irgendwie nicht, oder umgekehrt. Spybot hat nette Zusatzfunktionen. Wenn jemand eines der Antivirenprogramme auf den oberen Plätzen kennt , das mit Spybot S&D harmoniert würde ich es mal testen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Virenscanner im Test: Welche Antivirus-Software schützt Ihren Rechner am Besten?*



Hadruhne schrieb:


> Das mag Avira irgendwie nicht, oder umgekehrt. Spybot hat nette Zusatzfunktionen. Wenn jemand eines der Antivirenprogramme auf den oberen Plätzen kennt , das mit Spybot S&D harmoniert würde ich es mal testen.


 
Ich verwende AVAST Free zusammen mit Spybot S&D sein langem und hab noch nicht bemerkt ddas sie sich in die Quere kommen.


PS:
Was man allerdings bei der Verwendung von Spybot S&D wissen sollte - weil es einen erstmal irritiert ist folgendes:
Im Ressourcenmonitor - und auch anderen Werkzeugen die die Netzwerkübertragung überwachen können - wird dem Firefox eine Verbindung zu der Netzwerk-Adresse "www.007guard.com" angezeigt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das kommt daher weil durch das "immunisieren" diese "böse" Adresse als erstes in die hosts.htm eingetragen wird um sie auf localhost (127.0.0.1) umzuleiten.
Wenn man das allerdings nicht weiß dann ist man erstmal ganz schön baff


----------

